# John Doe setting



## lwhitehead (Nov 11, 2017)

John Doe is inspired by Hellboy comic series and setting, but instead of Occult powers and Monsters, Aliens and Super Science.

John Doe is Human size Grey hybrid, he arrived in USA as part of Roswell Crash in 1947 as you know according to some reports Grey Alien bodies were found, as you know in the USA unkown dead Males and Females are named John Doe or Jane Doe. While the Grey Bodies were being prepared for burial one of the Males grabbed a Human as sign of life still clinging to him, due to touching the Human this Grey got his DNA mixed with the Human he grabbed for.

John was reborn as new lifeform a Human/Grey hybrid, the base which would become Area 51 now had John Doe an Hybrid/Grey that would be an agent for this base a Man in Black.


As a being John has mental powers of his Grey race and the Human like body but his head is still a Hairless Grey, his personally is that he likes People and is hopful, but experince has tought him that those in Power shouldn't be trusted.

His Clothes and Music tastes are from the 1950's, 



So I need help with Area 51 and the sorounding bases as well, did Howard Huges have a Aircraft hanger on Area 51.

LW


----------



## aj47 (Nov 11, 2017)

I think you get to pick.    I think maybe he did and Katharine Hepburn may have visited it.


----------



## moderan (Nov 12, 2017)

The Spruce Goose was not kept at Area 51. It's a freaking graveyard for retired classified aircraft. The OP _hasn't done any research whatsoever_, not even a casual googling.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2017)

Hughes was a crazy dude with unlimited money and ego. He may have done anything. 

Astro, I know he was linked to a lot of starlets but I hadn't heard Hepburn. I wonder if she called him darling?

The possibilities are endless. My son's 7 th grade math teacher worked there. He worked on the Blackbird , which was a Lockeed-made ( Hughes Aircraft competitor) top secret spy plane that flew to the 'edge' of space. I have another friend who's father worked on the Blackbird in Burbank, and he said the official listed top speed was the plane in second gear. So, I think there are many things we don't know, many things official we could doubt, and many things we could have fun believing in, in a make-believe, fictional story.


----------



## moderan (Nov 12, 2017)

Kevin said:


> Hughes was a crazy dude with unlimited money and ego. He may have done anything.
> 
> Astro, I know he was linked to a lot of starlets but I hadn't heard Hepburn. I wonder if she called him darling?
> 
> The possibilities are endless. My son's 7 th grade math teacher worked there. He worked on the Blackbird , which was a Lockeed-made ( Hughes Aircraft competitor) top secret spy plane that flew to the 'edge' of space. I have another friend who's father worked on the Blackbird in Burbank, and he said the official listed top speed was the plane in second gear. So, I think there are many things we don't know, many things official we could doubt, and many things we could have fun believing in, in a make-believe, fictional story.



That won't get written. And this isn't research either. It's vaguely idea-spitballing.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2017)

Probably...


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 14, 2017)

It shows a fertile mind though, and it got a lot of writing muscles ticking over here, going by the responses.


----------



## moderan (Nov 14, 2017)

Those eminently questionable surmises aside, it _still isn't research_. These categories are here for a reason, just like marketing categories masquerading as genera, so that people can find what they're looking for. Perhaps lwhitehead and kunox should just be given their own categories.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Nov 14, 2017)

Folks, if you have frustrations that need to be aired please take them elsewhere. Offer the OP the same respect you would like to have on your own threads.


----------

